# Planning to buy a tablet, Hard time choosing what to buy.



## valinrace (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

I am having a hard time to choose a tablet to buy. Can someone help me choose what tablet is good to buy. And also can you please tell me why its good?

Thanks.


----------



## richnrockville (Apr 3, 2012)

valinrace said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having a hard time to choose a tablet to buy. Can someone help me choose what tablet is good to buy. And also can you please tell me why its good?
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome Valinrace to the tech support forum.

A couple of questions are required.. :smile:

1. How much money are you prepared to spend.
2. What do you intend on doing with the tablet?

Outside of those questions, you might want to let us know what other
equipment you have and the version of the software.
If you are an Apple computer person, then the only choice is the iPad
Do you have other apple products, like iPhone... or other ixxx

I prefer the iPad which is only WiFi and works for what I want to do. I have email and it sync's with my windows 7 Outlook 2010 without any problems via iTunes.

Others will chime in here, I am sure. :devil:

Rich


----------



## Mollah (Jun 5, 2012)

I prefer IdeaPad. It has a large display with a really good quality and full size USB Ports.


----------



## valinrace (Jun 5, 2012)

@richnrockville
Thanks for your opinion I appreciate it.
by the way my budget is 300-400$, for browsing, watching movies and playing games.

@Mollah
I will try to search that IdeaPad you are saying so I can Check it out.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I am a little late to the party - sorry...

I too was perplexed at what was around. However after some research, I bought a Samsung, Galaxy Tab 10.1

It has a larger screen that the iPad. Being Android operating system there is a huge selection of apps available. The TAB 10.1 is very worth while looking at. We have had ours fo 3 ~ 4 months and not dissapointed with the choice.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if I were to get one at this time, there would be a tossup between a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 or a ASUS Transformer Pad TFG300T but I may get the Galaxy Note 10.1 if it is available when I do get one. With the exception of the note, they are priced about the same. 

Why Galaxy Tab 2 - 16g and you can use a 64 gig micro cd card
Why Transformer - 32 gig, you can use a 64 gig micro cd card and there is a keyboard accessory available 
Why Galaxy note 10.1 - I already have a Galaxy note 5.3 and I really like it.


----------

